

Stephen Fry on the iPhone, Bold, Storm, and G1 - ComputerGuru
http://www.stephenfry.com/blog/2008/12/11/gee-one-bold-storm-coming-up%E2%80%A6/

======
seertaak
For his sparky wit, his flawless prose, and his unabashed geekiness, I think
Stephen Fry should be given the title of honorary hacker.

~~~
unalone
He's a hacker by my definition. He's very bright, he thinks about a lot of
things, and he tinkers with everything. There's more to hacking than writing
code, and Fry's messed with humor and the English language more than enough to
get the title.

------
old-gregg
_iPhone version of Safari to be Flash capable._

Noooooo!!! I am actually hoping that the growing dominance of Apple will
accelerate the death of Flash. I bet we _already_ seeing the benefit of an
iPhone - how many web projects have made a conscious decision to stick to
standards-compliant tech in order to be easier available for an iPhone/Touch?
I bet quite a few.

~~~
apu
And how many developers have instead opted to make an iPhone-specific version
that _does not work on other browsers or phones_ ?

------
rufo
Now THAT is a review.

------
raju
"Watching someone writing an email on a Storm is like watching an antelope
trying to open a packet of cigarettes." - Hilarious.

Thanks for posting! Made my day...

------
olefoo
Any chance that the Blackberry Bold could be given an Android personality?

I've had a chance to play with the device itself. But RIM's software is kind
of, less than thrilling.

------
shimi
Very insightful,well balanced, beautify written and entertaining.

